
The postdrome: migraine's silent sister (2011) - Hooke
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2011/may/18/migraine-postdrome-research
======
waterphone
I have always gotten this after a migraine. I get about one or two migraines
per year on average. For me, they go like this.

1\. The aura, a flashing zig-zag of blindness moving across my vision for
approximately half an hour.

2\. The headache. This is unpleasant but not nearly as bad as some have it. I
usually go to sleep for a while until it gets better.

3\. The aftermath. I feel mentally foggy and more physically weak for several
days, my sinuses are sore like after a sinus infection, which causes coughing,
sneezing, or suddenly getting up or down and causing a pressure change to be
painful.

------
alowde
Wow. I get painless migraines (auras, difficulty looking at stripes,
occasionally temporary blindness) and the list of pre and post symptoms seem
remarkably familiar. Now if only there were something we could do about it.

